# Cheapest bulk custom screened T's?



## joegeek (Sep 26, 2010)

I need 20 or more shirts with our school logo on the front, and maybe a little "saying" on the back. Where should I start looking.

A guy at my school said that $15 sound about right and I thought that was high, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Assuming that it is a one color print on both front and back, that does seem high. If you had a lot of colors in the design, that might be in line. If you post this in the "Screen Printer Referral Needed" section, people will send you quotes.

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

My company sells school spirit wear on line so my answer may seem a bit off the mark but my advice is to start local. Look for a shop that supports your school. If a company has a banner hanging in the school gym or along the fence of the ball field, placed an add in the school paper or yearbook, is listed as a sponsor in the program for the school talent show or play. - Give them a call and at a minimum let them bid on the project.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

why does everyone want cheap?

20 is not a big number of shirts. $15 is high unless you have something wrong with the design. I know a lot of screen printers that wouldn't touch that job for any price, not enough shirts. 

If it is 1 color on each side then figure $50-$100 for screens, $4 for the shirts and a buck each for printing.

On the high end that is $10 a shirt. We would probably peg you are around $12 because of the quantity. 

One more thought, he could be pricing high if he really doesn't want to do it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If its a multi-color logo direct garment printing would be the way to go for a small quantity.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Joegeek, you have to understand what goes into printing a shirt. There's time for making art to put the image on a screen, cost of the emulsion on the screen, time to expose and wash out the image dry and block out the screen. Then you have to set up the screen on the press. After you print scrap out the ink, reclaim the screen using chemicals that cost money.These costs are the same for printing 1 shirt or 1000. A silkscreener has to make a living so they add the fixed costs plus profit. This oversimplified but I hope it helps you understand how there pricing your shirts. John


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

binki said:


> why does everyone want cheap?


I know..its getting out of hand. Its like saying "hey I want something for nothing"...

Rodney you need to ban the word cheap on here.. We all have different pricing because we all have different expenses. 

You want cheap.. go to Wal-Mart and get some iron on transfers and do them yourself see how far that gets you..

You want quality prints at a fair price..great ask!! when you find out that pricing is around the same for everyone..THAT'S WHAT THE PRICE IS!!!!! there is always gonna be that "one" guy you went with the lowest price..

you get what you pay for too.. I don't know how many times I quote someone and they go somewhere else then come back to be expecting me to re-do the crap work they went and got.. because they wanted to save a buck. 

quit with the word cheap people.. it's insulting!!


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Just my $02.00 again... I work cheap! I used to be a really big printer and now I am a really small printer.. I have a 1200 sq foot building next to my 1200 sq foot home.. my payments on both buildings are 188.00 per month and my taxes are $72.00 per year and senior homestead frozen.. I have two dogs and 5 cats and a wonderful wife.. One dog prints and the other catches.. the cats work quality control and the phones.. I feed them well offer food and shelter and insurance, more than I get.. I don't tell them I charge for shirts so they are happy with the benifits..My wife keeps siding with the cats and they are looking for more money so I may have to raise my prices from cheap to reasonable... I think it would help people get bids if they had their location in their heading.. Then like mentioned they may get more local printer response which is what they need at 20 shirts...LOCAL !!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, our ungrateful cat who we named our company after doesn't do squat.. I mean he is the inspiration and face of the company.

He argues that's enough for him.. he shouldn't have to actual be "paws" on with the business.. 

lucky you.. might have to bring my cat over to learn a thing or two..


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Printz & David, That is funny, I like cats but all they want to do for me is eat and dump...LOL If you look at Joegeeks post its there first, Not the place to shop, In keeping with the spirit of the forum to help I offered some incite. Your both correct when someone asks me for cheap the price goes up, because they will be a problem customer. Oh yeah, "How bout those Cowboys" LOL


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

2 things:
1. For the original poster at 20 shirts you are not looking for bulk, you only think you are. That is a small order for a printer.
2. For Uncle John; that the Boy's we've been waiting on this season. Finally a reason to be excited. Now a bye week to forget how they did it.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

When I clicked on this link I was imagining a 25,000 piece order when I saw "bulk"


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, many will not print that small an order. We used to but I found out that those type of orders require too much additional work. Those orders usually don't supply their own artwork and if they do it isn't printable, needs multiple screens or text added. When you mention an artwork fee they respond with "Just add some text." When you email a proof they don't check their email. The list goes on.... So I raised the minimum to 48 and I'm considering going to 72.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Even the smallest orders are profitable if you price them right......In the past I sold an order of 12 shirts 4 over 4 for 604.00 (50.33)....They needed them for a special event and were willing to pay.....


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

$12 bucks. Cheapest I'll go.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes if your market will pay then it works.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

12 bucks. ummm good


----------

